# fantom motors



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

I tried the search. I tried looking on there site. Does anybody know how the fantom part numbers translate to which motor it is based off of? 
I'm guessing

FAN30400 = BINARY 2 OUTLAW STOCK

FAN30422 = monster

FAN30020 = mvp

FAN30410 = p2k

I want to try the p2k2 version but not sure which one it is.
Fan30404 this is the closest i can find but cannot find where to buy it.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Mike.......I don't have my parts list here but from their website listing they aren't working on anything but the silver can (presumably the ROAR legal Binary motor) and the Monster 2 motors now.  If you can find a listing for the motors, they usually have what motor they are based on after it (mint, copper, silver, black, green) Monster 2, P2K, Binary, P2K2, and GM3 respectively. Just so you know I believe I have one or two of the P2K2 motors left here.


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up for me rick. Whats the retail on them motors?


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

They have a monster 2 out?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I believe they retail for $40 but I sell stockers for $35.



> They have a monster 2 out?


The EPIC Monster Horsepower Stock 2 has been out for quite some time now. The Fantom "mint" colored motor that they tune is based on this motor.


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Whats different about the monster 2 from the regular monster?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If memory serves me right the original Monster Horsepower Stock motor was a 36* motor made way back in the early 90's before the rebuildable stock motor revolution.

Edit: On closer examination it appears Trinity just calls the current motor the Monster Horsepower Stock............no 2 in it.........sorry.


----------

